# Focusing on details and adding some drama



## 76winger (Apr 1, 2013)

This is the second exercise I've done in trying out a new 40mm prime lens (Nikon Micro-Nikkor AF-S DX 40 mm f/2.8 G Lens) on my camera and try for more dramatic photos by getting up close and personal with the pens to extract some details, using low a ISO setting and a fairly open aperture at f/6.3 to get a shallow depth of field and bring in some "bokeh" for more dramatic views. I also kept the exposure on the low side for added effect. Most were taken with the camera only about 6-7 inches from the point of focus, which I can't do with the zoom lens. 

To really see the details you'll have to click on the thumbnails a couple times to get to the larger photo stored in Member Photo Album and once more to zoom in to awesome close details. It's almost scarey to see them up so close that the flaws in the components start becoming visible (not to mention the texture in the feathers!). 

Right now I'm just playing around. Let me know your thoughts and opinions.



 

 

 

 

 



This is opposite of my standard overall photos that result in wider depth of field for overall clarity, which is what I've been using in my online listings up to now. Going forward, I think some like these might start showing up in the mix.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 1, 2013)

The first and last ones are really nice. I think they make a more dramatic statement, not necessarily for selling any one pen but for building excitement about your pens.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with Mike, and really like what you have done. This use of shallow DOF may serve to focus the attention of the prospective buyer toward a nice detail on a particular pen, but also may then encourage that viewer to be more attentive to other details. I think it will be great marketing to have some shots like these in the mix. 
Steve

Edit in: I just got back from running thru the steps in magnification...great fun, but was disappointed when I ran out of increasing magnification steps. (and the nib only went from the top to the bottom of my monitor:tongue


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am no photographer at all.  I just let my wife showed me how to set up the camera and I just shoot.   

With that said I do understand some things.  I know that if I use a f/5.6 aperture setting I get much better lighting and a sharper image when the all the parts of the pen are the same distance form the lens.  If I angle the pen I go with a larger f/13 number to get all parts in focus.  I usually need to adjust exposure for this though.

One thing I know for sure is that if you leave your pictures full size even a flaw the width of a piece of paper looks like the grand canyon. 

It is a lot of fun to play with the settings.  I like your photos.  The last one I tried to do before for my bash pen.  See below.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 2, 2013)

SteveG said:


> I agree with Mike, and really like what you have done. This use of shallow DOF may serve to focus the attention of the prospective buyer toward a nice detail on a particular pen, but also may then encourage that viewer to be more attentive to other details. I think it will be great marketing to have some shots like these in the mix.
> Steve
> 
> Edit in: I just got back from running thru the steps in magnification...great fun, but was disappointed when I ran out of increasing magnification steps. (and the nib only went from the top to the bottom of my monitor:tongue



The danger with this techniqued, is that every detail, good or bad, shows. It's like inspecting the finish with a jeweler's loupe, where you can see every sand scratch and mis-matched joint. Of course the purpose is create some attention drawing close ups of your work to get the prospective customer to look at more info and photos in the hopes of creating a purchase.


----------



## reiddog1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow!!!  Awesome pics Dave.  I think that I will just send all my pens to you for photography.   Of course then I will need you to send them back !!!!

Dave


----------



## 76winger (Apr 2, 2013)

reiddog1 said:


> Wow!!!  Awesome pics Dave.  I think that I will just send all my pens to you for photography.   Of course then I will need you to send them back !!!!
> Dave



Thanks Dave. If a couple of them would happen to not make it back to you, Um, I know nothing... :angel::musical-note:


----------



## BeSquare (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice work!

I'm going to have to try this with my 50mm prime lens the next photo shoot I do!  I will post some pictures when I do.

Rich


----------



## Denis McCarthy (Apr 3, 2013)

Pictures look awesome Dave. Really nice. These were taken in a light box? Really like the last image. How do you like the new lens? Looks like a keeper to me.. Post up more!

Take care


----------



## 76winger (Apr 3, 2013)

Denis McCarthy said:


> Pictures look awesome Dave. Really nice. These were taken in a light box? Really like the last image. How do you like the new lens? Looks like a keeper to me.. Post up more!
> Take care



Yes, this is one I made about a year and a half ago and discussed in this thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photo-booth-shakedown-opintions-welcomed-74186/
Mostly it's still the same except the newer camera this year and I only seldom use the light on top, usually for group shots or jus illuminating the background.


----------

